# The dude from Dragoforce has a Ibanez V...



## Mastodon (Oct 12, 2006)

http://www.dimarzio.com/

I can't tell if it's a RR V with or Ibanez neck though.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 12, 2006)

it _APPEARS_ to be a King V proportioned V with neckthrough construction.. APPEARS to be.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 12, 2006)

Its probably a LACS version of a Ibanez 2660 Proline V.







Nope, it is proportional. And the back of the headstock is finished so the back of the neck is probably too = neckthrough.






??? lol


----------



## Donnie (Oct 12, 2006)

In that dudes bio on the Dragonforce website it says: "Ibanez V-Blade VBT700 (available Jan 2007)"

Cool.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 12, 2006)

Cool, I was bugging ibanez about that V at NAMM, lol.


----------



## Mark. A (Oct 12, 2006)

I love that cream V posted above, I must aqquire one!

Any idea on pricing?


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 12, 2006)

Blegh, I meant to say "I can't tell if it's a jackson V with a ibanez neck, or a new ibanez guitar"


----------



## Ryan (Oct 12, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> I love that cream V posted above, I must aqquire one!
> 
> Any idea on pricing?



I cant go into a pawn shop w/o seeing one hanging on the wall. Everyone of them was usually about $249-$300. They arent that pricey, but those were prolly 1660's. Not that a pawn shop would know the difference. They dont have a recessed trem though :/


----------



## usagi (Oct 12, 2006)

I've been lusting after the spalt top S that Li has been photoed alot recently. But an Ibanez V is a must have. You see those Rocket Roll IIs (RR type) come through ebay they usually sell between 300-600.


----------



## Donnie (Oct 12, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> I love that cream V posted above, I must aqquire one!
> 
> Any idea on pricing?


Yeah, once and a while they are on ebay for about $500usd. I use to have the bolt on version(PL1660) that I snagged for $200 and even it kicked all kinds of ass. Well, other than the Pro-RockR trem. The PL2660's looks to be more floyd like.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 13, 2006)

Whats that Jack Owen has there? ;D In black too 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uarhGgXaj18

Heres the Ibanez Blade V


----------



## darren (Oct 13, 2006)

It depends on which year they were made. 

The PL1660 was made in 1985, and still had the Pro-Rock'R. Ibanez switched over to the Edge trem in 1986, and the PL2660 was neck-thru with the newly-developed Edge trem.


----------



## Hexer (Oct 13, 2006)

Ibanez V-Blade, as far as I know they are neck-thru with Dimarzio PUs


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 13, 2006)

darren said:


> It depends on which year they were made.
> 
> The PL1660 was made in 1985, and still had the Pro-Rock'R. Ibanez switched over to the Edge trem in 1986, and the PL2660 was neck-thru with the newly-developed Edge trem.



I had a PL2660, which I sold in '88 'cause I don't like Vs.


----------



## noodles (Oct 13, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I had a PL2660, which I sold in '88 'cause I don't like Vs.



Randy comes back from the grave to  at you.


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 13, 2006)

oooh, these are pretty cool.

Anyone know what kind of wood it is?


----------



## noodles (Oct 13, 2006)

Ibanez? Probably basswood. Maybe mahogany.


----------



## usagi (Oct 14, 2006)

That is sweet! ANybody know when they're available?


----------



## Donnie (Oct 14, 2006)

Donnie said:


> In that dudes bio on the Dragonforce website it says: "Ibanez V-Blade VBT700 *(available Jan 2007)*"


----------



## Code001 (Oct 14, 2006)

Holy fuck! That 2660 Proline V looks amazing! I NEED one of those, and I really dislike V guitars!


----------



## Pauly (Oct 14, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Whats that Jack Owen has there? ;D In black too
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uarhGgXaj18



Tune, the version of Live Cannibalism kills.

[resume thread]


----------



## Ryan (Oct 17, 2006)

I was just thinking, maybe that v is gonna look like that LACS V here:

http://www.ibanezrules.com/namm/2006/lacs.htm (towards the bottom)


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I was just thinking, maybe that v is gonna look like that LACS V here:
> 
> http://www.ibanezrules.com/namm/2006/lacs.htm (towards the bottom)



I'd love to see a 7 string V like that one.


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 18, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I was just thinking, maybe that v is gonna look like that LACS V here:
> 
> http://www.ibanezrules.com/namm/2006/lacs.htm (towards the bottom)



That's the one I thought it was.

It appears to be pretty similar, but with a much thicker body.


----------

